# chocolate cockapoo question!



## winniecockapoo

hey there i have a puppy who turns 4 months tomorrow! shes lovely and bread from a English working mum and mini poodle dad! she obviously has alot longer to go before the puppy coat falls out! she seems to be retaining her deep chocolate colour, unlike her brother which has lightened alot! I was just wondering from your experiences did the coat change colour after the puppy coat falls out? ive heard it can lighten alot and possibly go grey prematurely! i love her to bits and i wouldn't mind what colour she was im just curious! Also at what age did your puppies lose their coats. She also hasnt lost any teeth yet and shes now 4 months, when do you think the adult set will move in?? thanks for any help!


----------



## winniecockapoo

Also we're going to get her spayed after her first season! is this when you spayed?? and did you see any changes after spaying??


----------



## Lindor

Baby teeth will start to fall out in about two weeks starting with the little front ones.


----------



## sophiecutiepoo

I thought I'd share a few pics of my moms cockapoo Lucy. She was a dark chocolate when a puppy and now we notice she is more of a sable...a chocolate mixed with some lighter (almost blond/buff) tones. I am not sure if this is because she is getting older (almost 3), because her coloring was not understood when young and she has always been sable, because she is in the sun, or what the reason is. Either way, I am super curious to hear other people's answer.

First pic is 9wks, second is at 2 years. She has a tighter curl now and is definitely lighter than the pics.


----------



## Lottierachel

I have become a lot more knowledgeable about this since Tilly's coat started fading. Many poodles (but not all) have a fading gene. You do get some genuine chocolate/brown poodles, who always stay that way - so if your pup's dad was brown, she'll probably stay brown. If they have a fading gene, their coat will get lighter. 

Equally, if your mum has got her brown colour from her mum, she may well not fade.

Here is Tilly's coat colour journey: she started very dark chocolate, and turned a slightly more gingery brown. She started getting a lot lighter at around 13 or 14 months old (there was no colour change really when her puppy coat went and her adult coat came in). She is 19 months old now and I would say has got a lot lighter over the last 2 months. When will it stop? Who knows!

8 weeks


4 months



7 months



10 months


13 months (she still looks pretty dark here, but at the roots, her fur was lighter)


15 months (getting lighter!)


16 months 


18 months


Current photos from the last 2 weeks




She's still got a ginger moustache - and check out the eyelashes!


And her ears have always stayed dark! 



I love how she looks. I think the colour is so pretty and different all over her body - we get a lot of comments when we're out about how pretty and unusual her colouring is.

The only comments that annoy me are by people who have know her since she was little and say things like "she's gone grey!" Or say it like its a negative thing "oh no! She looks like an old lady" - few and far between, but the colour is clearly not grey!

Sorry for the long post - I got a big carried away.....! Xx


----------



## Lottierachel

Oh! Also - as the fur on her body has got lighter, especially down the sides, it's actually got softer and silkier. I think most people would expect the 'grey' (it's not grey!!) to feel more coarse.


----------



## DB1

Beautiful Tilly, they do vary though, I have seen some which do have grey wiry hair come through. I do find the coat colour genetics interesting, just been looking at some poodle websites that explain colours (or colors!) think Tilly may actually be a silver beige!!
look at website www.stunninglyss.com) go to the heading 'more', then colors.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Wow - no idea on colours but Tilly is stunning  love all stages but especially love the current look


----------



## Lottierachel

DB1 said:


> Beautiful Tilly, they do vary though, I have seen some which do have grey wiry hair come through. I do find the coat colour genetics interesting, just been looking at some poodle websites that explain colours (or colors!) think Tilly may actually be a silver beige!!
> look at website www.stunninglyss.com) go to the heading 'more', then colors.


Yes, I agree Dawn. The cafe au lait are more beige/apricot. 

The cocker in her must have delayed the fading though as I read that silver beige poodles start to fade from 6 weeks old!


----------



## tessybear

Bonnie is a chocolate roan. She was quite dark brown and white when she was little now her white is full of brown freckles and her brown is cafe au lait. It doesn't bother me at all I still think she is beautiful!


----------



## dmgalley

Lottierachel said:


> I have become a lot more knowledgeable about this since Tilly's coat started fading. Many poodles (but not all) have a fading gene. You do get some genuine chocolate/brown poodles, who always stay that way - so if your pup's dad was brown, she'll probably stay brown. If they have a fading gene, their coat will get lighter.
> 
> Equally, if your mum has got her brown colour from her mum, she may well not fade.
> 
> Here is Tilly's coat colour journey: she started very dark chocolate, and turned a slightly more gingery brown. She started getting a lot lighter at around 13 or 14 months old (there was no colour change really when her puppy coat went and her adult coat came in). She is 19 months old now and I would say has got a lot lighter over the last 2 months. When will it stop? Who knows!
> 
> 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 7 months
> 
> 
> 
> 10 months
> 
> 
> 13 months (she still looks pretty dark here, but at the roots, her fur was lighter)
> 
> 
> 15 months (getting lighter!)
> 
> 
> 16 months
> 
> 
> 18 months
> 
> 
> Current photos from the last 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's still got a ginger moustache - and check out the eyelashes!
> 
> 
> And her ears have always stayed dark!
> 
> 
> 
> I love how she looks. I think the colour is so pretty and different all over her body - we get a lot of comments when we're out about how pretty and unusual her colouring is.
> 
> The only comments that annoy me are by people who have know her since she was little and say things like "she's gone grey!" Or say it like its a negative thing "oh no! She looks like an old lady" - few and far between, but the colour is clearly not grey!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I got a big carried away.....! Xx


I love tilly!


----------



## sophiecutiepoo

Lottierachel said:


> Oh! Also - as the fur on her body has got lighter, especially down the sides, it's actually got softer and silkier. I think most people would expect the 'grey' (it's not grey!!) to feel more coarse.


This is just like Lucy!!! Coloring and everything


----------



## wilfiboy

Tilly's colouring is lovely, she's stunning x


----------



## dmgalley

DB1 said:


> Beautiful Tilly, they do vary though, I have seen some which do have grey wiry hair come through. I do find the coat colour genetics interesting, just been looking at some poodle websites that explain colours (or colors!) think Tilly may actually be a silver beige!!
> look at website www.stunninglyss.com) go to the heading 'more', then colors.


Awesome site dawn!!!


----------



## RuthMill

Lola has stayed brown with hints of auburn...

Now



Then



Love Tilly! Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Cat 53

Tilly has a glorious coat. She's like the ocean. A different colour depending on the weather. She is beautiful.....and the lovely Lola is as glorious as a plump ripe conker. :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: that's two each!


----------



## Lottierachel

How is phoebes colour doing? Has she still got her icing sugar dipped paws? I think we need a few phoebe pics  x


----------



## lady amanda

Cricket is just over 6 months old and her colour is very very rich, she has actually lost some of the white that was on her chest.


----------



## Cat 53

Here's my baby girl. Yes her paws are still frosted. Her muzzle is more titian than brown now.


----------



## Marzi

There is a beautiful cockapoo called Coco who we sometimes meet - she is almost the exact same age as Dot but has faded already from dark chocolate to creamy beige with slightly darker ears.


----------



## RuthMill

Phoebes muzzle is edible. She's gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Cat 53

That's my girls spot. She will leap on the footstool and curl up and I sometimes don't notice.......until I go to put my lap tray down. . Thank you Ruthmill. I think so too. She is, however, quite stupid. Max is very intelligent and quick. She is either very stupid, or so laid back she can't be bothered. Am not sure which!


----------



## RuthMill

I'd say laid back


----------



## colpa110

Lottierachel said:


> I have become a lot more knowledgeable about this since Tilly's coat started fading. Many poodles (but not all) have a fading gene. You do get some genuine chocolate/brown poodles, who always stay that way - so if your pup's dad was brown, she'll probably stay brown. If they have a fading gene, their coat will get lighter.
> 
> Equally, if your mum has got her brown colour from her mum, she may well not fade.
> 
> Here is Tilly's coat colour journey: she started very dark chocolate, and turned a slightly more gingery brown. She started getting a lot lighter at around 13 or 14 months old (there was no colour change really when her puppy coat went and her adult coat came in). She is 19 months old now and I would say has got a lot lighter over the last 2 months. When will it stop? Who knows!
> 
> 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 7 months
> 
> 
> 
> 10 months
> 
> 
> 13 months (she still looks pretty dark here, but at the roots, her fur was lighter)
> 
> 
> 15 months (getting lighter!)
> 
> 
> 16 months
> 
> 
> 18 months
> 
> 
> Current photos from the last 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's still got a ginger moustache - and check out the eyelashes!
> 
> 
> And her ears have always stayed dark!
> 
> 
> 
> I love how she looks. I think the colour is so pretty and different all over her body - we get a lot of comments when we're out about how pretty and unusual her colouring is.
> 
> The only comments that annoy me are by people who have know her since she was little and say things like "she's gone grey!" Or say it like its a negative thing "oh no! She looks like an old lady" - few and far between, but the colour is clearly not grey!
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I got a big carried away.....! Xx


Ted's coat journey is almost identical. Funny how they keep the colour on their ears and muzzle.


----------



## Lottierachel

colpa110 said:


> Ted's coat journey is almost identical. Funny how they keep the colour on their ears and muzzle.


Did he change colour around the same ages as well? I know Ted is a few months older than Tilly. Do you have any recent photos? I'm wondering how much lighter she's going to get!


----------



## Tinman

Loving Tilly all those Tilly pics, especially snuggled on you knee x


----------



## Lottierachel

Tinman said:


> Loving Tilly all those Tilly pics, especially snuggled on you knee x


She gives EXCELLENT snuggles  x


----------



## DB1

Marzi said:


> There is a beautiful cockapoo called Coco who we sometimes meet - she is almost the exact same age as Dot but has faded already from dark chocolate to creamy beige with slightly darker ears.


That sounds beautiful



Lottierachel said:


> Did he change colour around the same ages as well? I know Ted is a few months older than Tilly. Do you have any recent photos? I'm wondering how much lighter she's going to get!


I would love to see a recent picture of Ted too.


----------



## RuthMill

Nina is not chocolate but she has maintained her red/deep colour on her ears, muzzle, paws, tail.


----------

